
Ask HN: What is your go-to guide for anything related to best-practices? - kevindeasis
Since there are different areas in programming&#x2F;computing, I wanna see what specs&#x2F;guides you use for your domain.<p>I&#x27;m motivated to ask this question since,there was a submission earlier called,&quot;Ask HN: What is your go-to example for a good REST API?&quot;<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=11971491
======
mtmail
[http://www.phptherightway.com/](http://www.phptherightway.com/)

